# Discussion for Littles/Baby/Diaper Furs



## Tytysi (Apr 23, 2018)

*Hey there everyone! Fresh topic, fresh conversation, and fresh perspectives.*

This is a topic for anyone that identifies as a Little or a Baby/Diaper Fur to come together and chat, share art of their fursonas, and answer any questions that people outside of the community have for us.

*Some Simple Rules/Notes:*

If you're skeptical about the community, ask questions! Be respectful in the way you go about voicing your concerns and comments.
If you flat out disagree with the community and are not interested in asking questions in a respectful and nice way, do not bother to post here. This is, after all, a topic for the community to enjoy themselves, and nobody enjoys a flame war.
Have fun!

Here is some art I got of my Little sona, Mimi:


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 23, 2018)

will you people never learn?
how many before cub/diaper/babyfur threads until you realize that this is a recipe for an argument?

this thread is no different from the 363 cub threads before it.


----------



## Astus (Apr 23, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> *Hey there everyone! Fresh topic, fresh conversation, and fresh perspectives.*
> 
> This is a topic for anyone that identifies as a Little or a Baby/Diaper Fur to come together and chat, share art of their fursonas, and answer any questions that people outside of the community have for us.
> 
> ...




Awww thats super cute ^-^


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 23, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> will you people never learn?
> how many before cub/diaper/babyfur threads until you realize that this is a recipe for an argument?
> 
> this thread is no different from the 363 cub threads before it.



What starts the argument is individuals stepping into the thread and attempting to derail it.

If you do not have discussion relevant to the thread's topic then please do not attempt to sidetrack the thread.


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 23, 2018)

I am not either a babyfur or a diaperfur but I am interested in the community and how it interacts with other parts of the fandom.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Awww thats super cute ^-^


Thank you! <3 I forget the name of the artist, but I can dig through my files and link you if you'd like?


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 24, 2018)

Your sona is super cute!





Tytysi said:


> but I can dig through my files and link you if you'd like?


Please! It'd be much appreciated.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 24, 2018)

I've been playing as the Dad wolf to a toddler fox for a while now. I find it enjoyable, as it makes me wonder about the sort of things I might get to explain and teach to my own kids some day.


----------



## Astus (Apr 24, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Thank you! <3 I forget the name of the artist, but I can dig through my files and link you if you'd like?



If you don’t mind 



BahgDaddy said:


> I've been playing as the Dad wolf to a toddler fox for a while now. I find it enjoyable, as it makes me wonder about the sort of things I might get to explain and teach to my own kids some day.



now your username makes sense


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've been playing as the Dad wolf to a toddler fox for a while now. I find it enjoyable, as it makes me wonder about the sort of things I might get to explain and teach to my own kids some day.


FLUFFY WULFY DAAAAAADDY Q_Q YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOO CUTE ^o^ And... and the best daddy ever :> No one covers my ears and eyes better than you <3

Edit: Daddy has to be fluffy :>


----------



## Astus (Apr 25, 2018)

Was reorganizing my commissions and came across one of my favorite commissions I’ve gotten, thought I may as well share it


Spoiler: Obvious Babyfur Image


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 25, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> If you don’t mind
> 
> 
> 
> now your username makes sense



https://www.facebook.com/Fer.Inostrozaa

Here's the user that made that picture for me! 



Astusthefox said:


> Was reorganizing my commissions and came across one of my favorite commissions I’ve gotten, thought I may as well share it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Obvious Babyfur Image
> ...


Ohhh my goodness, such a cutie! I need to get more art of my own bab. <3


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 25, 2018)

Glad to see a fresh thread about this. ^_^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 25, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> FLUFFY WULFY DAAAAAADDY Q_Q YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOO CUTE ^o^ And... and the best daddy ever :> No one covers my ears and eyes better than you <3
> 
> Edit: Daddy has to be fluffy :>



Well speak of the Jaber!  Oh I do try to make sure you don't hear naughty things. It's a task I take seriously, kid! :3


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well speak of the Jaber!  Oh I do try to make sure you don't hear naughty things. It's a task I take seriously, kid! :3



And it's a tough job! But you handle it well. : )


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> And it's a tough job! But you handle it well. : )



I've got some good folks to help guide me when the explanations are a bit rough. And we even managed to give @Jaberwocky a bath the other day!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 25, 2018)

Awwww you guys are so great :'D
And I didn't smell like flowers after this xP


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 25, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Awwww you guys are so great :'D
> And I didn't smell like flowers after this xP



Hey, I could have sworn I used lavender soap!


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't think I've actually seen a caretaker on here other than you, @BahgDaddy ! I suppose it makes sense; all these littles running around, there's gotta be a caretaker or two right?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 25, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> I don't think I've actually seen a caretaker on here other than you, @BahgDaddy ! I suppose it makes sense; all these littles running around, there's gotta be a caretaker or two right?



I'm not too familiar with that term? All I know is @Jaberwocky started posting in general chat and I thought it was cute, and responded, and so now I'm Fluffy Wulfy Daddy OwO


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 25, 2018)

I personally am not but I’ve been wanting to make younger ocs for awhile. Mind if I poke about?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not too familiar with that term? All I know is @Jaberwocky started posting in general chat and I thought it was cute, and responded, and so now I'm Fluffy Wulfy Daddy OwO


That's right :'D Fluffy Wulfy Daddy ^o^ But you take care of me - so you are a care taker :'D Or care giver :3 Or just... FLUFFY WULFY DADDY :>


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not too familiar with that term? All I know is @Jaberwocky started posting in general chat and I thought it was cute, and responded, and so now I'm Fluffy Wulfy Daddy OwO


Ah, it's a term used a lot in the ddlg (and similar) communities. People also call them Bigs, Daddies/Mommies. It's exactly what it sounds like really. 



Skychickens said:


> I personally am not but I’ve been wanting to make younger ocs for awhile. Mind if I poke about?


Ohhh feel free to! I'm sure we'd all love to help bounce around ideas for a young character with you if you'd like. :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> That's right :'D Fluffy Wulfy Daddy ^o^ But you take care of me - so you are a care taker :'D Or care giver :3 Or just... FLUFFY WULFY DADDY :>



Funny, care taker and care giver have the same meaning... Oh well, don't think about it too hard! Hey, have we ever been to a park? Let's go! XD


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 26, 2018)

@Tytysi 
Fantastic. It’s going to be a bit I have a lot going on for the next few weeks but. Sooooon.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Funny, care taker and care giver have the same meaning... Oh well, don't think about it too hard! Hey, have we ever been to a park? Let's go! XD


Yeah we went there °o°


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 26, 2018)

Is anyone here a Little in real life? As in, you enter or express Litte Space (or whatever you prefer to call it) in other ways than through artwork of your fursona? o:


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Yeah we went there °o°



Daddy has bad memory sometimes


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 26, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Is anyone here a Little in real life? As in, you enter or express Litte Space (or whatever you prefer to call it) in other ways than through artwork of your fursona? o:


I have not. Maybe in the future. Although I'm way to damn shy. x.x


----------



## Astus (Apr 26, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Is anyone here a Little in real life? As in, you enter or express Litte Space (or whatever you prefer to call it) in other ways than through artwork of your fursona? o:



I do, usually when I have free time and nothing to do the next day ~


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 27, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Is anyone here a Little in real life? As in, you enter or express Litte Space (or whatever you prefer to call it) in other ways than through artwork of your fursona? o:


Like @Astusthefox said :0 (Cute avatar by the way x'D) But currently I fail totaly at it xx' I have a lot of stress and being little fur in real life is kind of though for me :/ To be honest, I miss a lot of expierence exchange with other little furs - but... I'm also afraid of other little furs so... kind of a dead lock their D:
Also my girlfriend tries to be my real life care taker - but.... It fails... This makes it double difficult for me to be a little fur D:



BahgDaddy said:


> Daddy has bad memory sometimes


Yeah :'D Sometimes you give my floaties two times x'D


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Like @Astusthefox said :0 (Cute avatar by the way x'D) But currently I fail totaly at it xx' I have a lot of stress and being little fur in real life is kind of though for me :/ To be honest, I miss a lot of expierence exchange with other little furs - but... I'm also afraid of other little furs so... kind of a dead lock their D:
> Also my girlfriend tries to be my real life care taker - but.... It fails... This makes it double difficult for me to be a little fur D:



Awww... why afraid of other little furs? 



Jaberwocky said:


> Yeah :'D Sometimes you give my floaties two times x'D



Hey, I am _not_ letting you drown in half a meter of water!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Awww... why afraid of other little furs?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I am _not_ letting you drown in half a meter of water!


You two are kyoot af


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Awww... why afraid of other little furs?


That has a strange reason and I shame myself for that D: I tell you in Discord D:



BahgDaddy said:


> Hey, I am _not_ letting you drown in half a meter of water!


Awww :3 You... Uhm You are a fiiiiiine Daddy :3
*cuddles his Daddy*
You... also should not drown D:


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> That has a strange reason and I shame myself for that D: I tell you in Discord D:
> 
> 
> Awww :3 You... Uhm You are a fiiiiiine Daddy :3
> ...



This is true! I do not want to drown either. *dons Schwimmflügel*

(Sorry if we're turning this into another RP  lol)


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> This is true! I do not want to drown either. *dons Schwimmflügel*


You... you look GREAT with Schwimmflügel ^o^
*jumps up and down*



BahgDaddy said:


> (Sorry if we're turning this into another RP  lol)


We ALWAYS do this D: Why don't we have a real RP? x'D


Ohh :0 The thing with the age again :0 Classic!
I like it when people guess the age of my sona - if they are close to what I had in mind, that means I was able to port my character the right way :'D That m akes me happy then :>

Edit: Made my post a little nicer :>


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


>



I am only giving one more warning about this, before taking official action.

If you do not like the themes (or what you feel might be the themes) of a thread, do not attempt to derail or troll it.

If material is in line with the forum's CoC, it's fine.  Don't attempt to pop in and troll other users.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 27, 2018)

This is honestly a bit embarrassing to admit, but I typically don't get along with other Littles that I've met in the real world. I suppose for me, it's because I like to be able to still have an adult conversation, and socialize with other Littles in a way that still retains some substance, even if the vocab or way of speech is simplified. A lot of Littles I've found either can't do this, or don't like to, so there is some complication with communicating. 

However, I don't let this stop me from Littling! I love to go into Little Space whenever I go to any type of dungeon/play space. I'll wear a onesie and tote around a pacifier or stuffie. I honestly love all the compliments I get about being super cute. And for anyone worried about that type of thing, it's not creepy or off putting at all; usually the people complimenting me are other females that just think the aesthetic is adorable. <3


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> There is nothing sexual about this.


Don't get me wrong, I 100% think it's okay to mix being a Little with sexual themes, but sexualizing people that are actually under age is not okay. So, I'll play with my partner while I'm in Little Space, but I'll never see the appeal of cub yiff. It's all about being able to separate role play from real world boundaries I think!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

Quite frankly I don't care what you consider yourself to be/like as long as you are able to respect others and their boundaries. And to keep anything that could potentially be used against you away from public eye.

Just like with any other shit you may like, approach it with a bit of common sense. My best friend is a diaperfur, and quite frankly, I don't give a fuck about that. He knows I do not care for it, and he has the sensibility to keep it away from me. 

I do however find it a little distasteful to come into a thread just to start shit. If it doesn't hurt anyone, including the ones who are into this, I see no problem with it. No mosquitoes, butterflies or rhinoceros beetles were harmed in their wake.


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't know if my fursona is a Babyfur or not? I know i'm one of the younger furs here, and I like to think my Kiaara is just a bit younger than I am, so does that make my fursona a baby fur if I think she should be about my actual age?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't know if my fursona is a Babyfur or not? I know i'm one of the younger furs here, and I like to think my Kiaara is just a bit younger than I am, so does that make my fursona a baby fur if I think she should be about my actual age?


Nah. It could technically go as cub, or young teen? Seeing as you're 14. 

Uh. Now I got confused, actually. What *IS* the age range of cub?


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. It could technically go as cub, or young teen? Seeing as you're 14.
> 
> Uh. Now I got confused, actually. What *IS* the age range of cub?


Considering i'm about to turn fifteen.. Idk..
Would that technically make me a young fur?


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys, they said their piece.  Let the admin have time to deal with it.  Till then just move past them and try to continue a civilized discussion.   Basically just say "interesting point" and move on.  Don't feed into it.  It's what they want.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Considering i'm about to turn fifteen.. Idk..
> Would that technically make me a young fur?


Hmm... Ye, young fur, seeing as you are about to hit 15. It's good to see you're becoming active again on FurryLand.


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm... Ye, young fur, seeing as you are about to hit 15. It's good to see you're becoming active again on FurryLand.


Becoming active again? Oh yeah, I left for a bit for testing, and I may have to leave here and discord for good


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Becoming active again? Oh yeah, I left for a bit for testing, and I may have to leave here and discord for good


What? 

Damn, that sucks, love. Well, if you ever decide to come back you know where to find us, Discord included.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Becoming active again? Oh yeah, I left for a bit for testing, and I may have to leave here and discord for good



Oh, shame. It's good seeing you around.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 27, 2018)

I have removed the posts that were attempting to derail the thread.  Everyone involved, let the matter drop.  Anyone who attempts to continue the derailing discussion will also receive an infraction.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 27, 2018)

@SSJ3Mewtwo Thank ya! <3

Mmm, typically when I think of a cub fur, my mind goes from infant to about 12 years old, then anything beyond that would be young but not cub. I don't think there's really a hard and fast rule about that type of thing though.  I currently have my Little fur listed as being 6 years old, but I'm thinking of bumping it closer to 10-12 years old just because she looks older than 6 in all the art I have of her.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

What about ferals? Should we use "dog years" or people years? A feral is an adult in 1 year. ;-;


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Don't get me wrong, I 100% think it's okay to mix being a Little with sexual themes, but sexualizing people that are actually under age is not okay. So, I'll play with my partner while I'm in Little Space, but I'll never see the appeal of cub yiff. It's all about being able to separate role play from real world boundaries I think!


The Littles I know never said this before. Could you explain this to me and others who may be lurking. If you feel this is derailing, I'll butt out.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm planning on making a little version of my sona. I honestly think it would be really fun and cute looking.


----------



## Astus (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Uh. Now I got confused, actually. What *IS* the age range of cub?



The term cub in the babyfur subculture (or at least how others around me us it) usually refers to sexualized babyfurs, so it that term it encompasses everything underage. At least that's what I've come to know.


----------



## Astus (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The Littles I know never said this before. Could you explain this to me and others who may be lurking. If you feel this is derailing, I'll butt out.



I believe they're referring to age play or fetishes in a similar category. Age play (if you don't know) is basically associated with (or similar to) forcing people into baby like scenarios for humiliation, or is related to a diaper fetish.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I believe they're referring to age play or fetishes in a similar category. Age play (if you don't know) is basically associated with (or similar to) forcing people into baby like scenarios for humiliation, or is related to a diaper fetish.


lol I actually was asking a personal question of @Tytysi , but maybe this clarifies things a bit.



Infrarednexus said:


> I'm planning on making a little version of my sona. I honestly think it would be really fun and cute looking.


Really? What are concepts for it? I'm dying to know!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> The term cub in the babyfur subculture (or at least how others around me us it) usually refers to sexualized babyfurs, so it that term it encompasses everything underage. At least that's what I've come to know.


Ah, ok.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. It could technically go as cub, or young teen? Seeing as you're 14.





KiaraTC said:


> Considering i'm about to turn fifteen.. Idk..


Also, a helpful reminder:

Since there is at least minor on this thread, maybe dial back the talk of sexual themes. For what I understand, you can talk about babyfur, diaperfur, and littlefur stuff that isn't sexualized. Thanks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Also, a helpful reminder:
> 
> Since there is at least minor on this thread, maybe dial back the talk of sexual themes. For what I understand, you can talk about babyfur, diaperfur, and littlefur stuff that isn't sexualized. Thanks.


M'kay mate. If you had bothered to read the last replies you'd see that this reply of yours is kinda pointless, seeing as it's already been clarified by Astus.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> M'kay mate. If you had bothered to read the last replies you'd see that this reply of yours is kinda pointless, seeing as it's already been clarified by Astus.


I just wanted to make sure everyone was on the same page. Especially when everybody may feel that way:


Tytysi said:


> Don't get me wrong, I 100% think it's okay to mix being a Little with sexual themes, but sexualizing people that are actually under age is not okay.


As somebody who hangs around a lot of minors here and wants to become a moderator despite have been banned, I would think this issue would concern you more. I'd actually expect _you _to be the one to bring it up.

Still, I'd like to hear the OP's thoughts on RP in non-sexualized situations if they're still logged in.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> lol I actually was asking a personal question of @Tytysi , but maybe this clarifies things a bit.
> 
> 
> Really? What are concepts for it? I'm dying to know!


Your dying to know? I can't tell if your being genuine, or just being jerk mocking my personal tastes for fun. Sarcasm is hard to notice through text you know. Could you maybe word it a little better to where it didn't sound immature and rude, or was that your intention to begin with?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Your dying to know? I can't tell if your being genuine, or just mocking my personal tastes for fun. Sarcasm is hard to notice through text.


I genuinely want to know. I'm just surprised you're developing a little version of your fursona. If I was being sarcastic, you would know it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I genuinely want to know. I'm just surprised you're developing a little version of your fursona. If I was being sarcastic, you would know it.


Yes, I was actually thinking of doing a metaphorical little version of myself, to symbolize innocence and purity. My character was trained for technological enhanced warfare in his later years with a lot of kills under his belt. I wanted something that showed that he was not always that way to begin with, just someone who wanted to build and create, rather than destroy. Sort of like the innocence of a child before being exposed to the harshness of reality.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> As somebody who hangs around a lot of minors here and wants to become a moderator despite have been banned, I would think this issue would concern you more. I'd actually expect _you _to be the one to bring it up.


Which issue?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yes, I was actually thinking of doing a metaphorical little version of myself, to symbolize innocence and purity. My character was trained for technological enhanced warfare in his later years with a lot of kills under his belt. I wanted something that showed that he was not always that way to begin with, just someone who wanted to build and create, rather than destroy. Sort of like the innocence of a child before being exposed to the harshness of reality. Now you know.


Thank you. Clearly you've thought out the backstory of your character and wanted a sense of continuity between his younger and older self. A lot of people just create fursonas without thought.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Which issue?


Having a minor on a thread with some sexualized discussion and adjusting the conversation accordingly?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Having a minor on a thread with some sexualized discussion and adjusting the conversation accordingly?


Uh. That discussion is already over, mate.



Infrarednexus said:


> Yes, I was actually thinking of doing a metaphorical little version of myself, to symbolize innocence and purity. My character was trained for technological enhanced warfare in his later years with a lot of kills under his belt. I wanted something that showed that he was not always that way to begin with, just someone who wanted to build and create, rather than destroy. Sort of like the innocence of a child before being exposed to the harshness of reality.


Hmm... I haven't really commissioned any art of Drake as a kid. I should probably commission a piece or two at some point.


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2018)

Hmmm, this reminds me: I have wanted to write some stories about Simo as a younger skunk, say from age 7 to 13, or so...his stories, RPs and adventures as it stands start at 16 and go to say 30-something, but I always thought it'd be fun, to sort of 're-live' being that age, through my fursona.



Infrarednexus said:


> Yes, I was actually thinking of doing a metaphorical little version of myself, to symbolize innocence and purity. My character was trained for technological enhanced warfare in his later years with a lot of kills under his belt. I wanted something that showed that he was not always that way to begin with, just someone who wanted to build and create, rather than destroy. Sort of like the innocence of a child before being exposed to the harshness of reality.



Wait! _You_ were innocent, at one point???


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm, this reminds me: I have wanted to write some stories about Simo as a younger skunk, say from age 7 to 13, or so...his stories, RPs and adventures as it stands start at 16 and go the say 30-something, but I always thought it'd be fun, to sort of 're-live' being that age, through my fursona.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait! _You_ were innocent, at one point???


Yep. Before military training, all I wanted to do was play around and build robots all day.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh, if anyone was curious about my views of sexuality and how it interacts with expressing myself as a Little, feel free to shoot me a pm. Like another user said, there are minors here, so I'll keep it toned down on the board here. :^)


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 30, 2018)

I GOT NEW ART OF MY LOVELY.







The large fellow with her is Bishek. There's a whole dark twisted background between these two.


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 30, 2018)

WOW, super impressive.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 30, 2018)

ccfrsq said:


> WOW, super impressive.


Thank you! owo

I also forgot to show you guys a picture I did of these two a week or so ago!!


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 30, 2018)

Why is she so un happy though?


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 30, 2018)

ccfrsq said:


> Why is she so un happy though?


To make it short, Mimi is the regressed version of Tytysi (my main sona, pictured in my profile picture and the attached pics). Bishek enjoys bullying Tytysi until he breaks and regresses, then Bishek takes glee in caring for Mimi. 

Here's the links to some more character info if you're curious!
Artwork Gallery for Tytysi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Artwork Gallery for Tytysi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Artwork Gallery for Tytysi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 1, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> To make it short, Mimi is the regressed version of Tytysi (my main sona, pictured in my profile picture and the attached pics). Bishek enjoys bullying Tytysi until he breaks and regresses, then Bishek takes glee in caring for Mimi.
> 
> Here's the links to some more character info if you're curious!
> Artwork Gallery for Tytysi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> ...


I feel like I'm the only one disturbed by that. No offense of course.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I feel like I'm the only one disturbed by that.


Nope :V


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I feel like I'm the only one disturbed by that. No offense of course.


You're not alone.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I feel like I'm the only one disturbed by that. No offense of course.


You're not the only one who is a little disturbed, no.


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## Tytysi (May 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I feel like I'm the only one disturbed by that. No offense of course.


That's the reaction I was going for. I don't typically make OCs with "edgy" backstories and such, but this little trio is my guilty pleasure I suppose. (That probably sounds odd, I swear it's not like_ that_ lol)


----------



## Astus (May 4, 2018)

Not sure who's interested but.... crinklz came out with new diaper designs and they're so cute 



Spoiler: Designs


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 4, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Not sure who's interested but.... crinklz came out with new diaper designs and they're so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey those are pretty cute


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

I recently came across a text adventure game for babyfur's that's pretty fun. I have yet to beat it but here's the basics about it if anyone is interested in playing... This is the link to it here, it's played online through quest - Little Sunny Paws Daycare - Play online at textadventures.co.uk

(So you know what it's basically about...)

Description : "In this game, you awaken in a haunted version of a local daycare center, and find you are trapped as everything around you tries to regress you back into a baby. Can you find a way out with your adult mind intact or will you be turned into a baby by the magical world around you?"

Also for those who it concerns : "Before playing, you should know that this game does contain content which some might find offensive involving diapers and their use, regression, baby fur, adult baby, and other related topics. If you do not like these topics I would recommend not playing."

So if ya don't like the idea of playing a game where you potentially get turned into a baby and do baby like things, it's not for you ;p


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

Been playing the Fatty Text Adventure game last couple days. It's fun too. lol Tough to keep weight on and still be a successful adventurer!


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Been playing the Fatty Text Adventure game last couple days. It's fun too. lol Tough to keep weight on and still be a successful adventurer!



That actually sort of sounds pretty challenging o.o I may have to find it and beat it >.>


----------



## Chibi-Miki (May 5, 2018)

So i am not a little fur butb  love cute things so the "sfw" bits of  bits ate cute to me. I would rather see my sona as chibi myself. No lilfur stuff but still smoll abd cute.

Nsfw stuff in general kinda is meh to me so lilfur nsfw is a bit worse to me, but that being said a lot of other nsfw bugs me so i dont think i have any issues directed at  lilfur stuff. Being dimisexual most nsfw is cringe worthy to me.


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

@Astusthefox 
Good luck. Every time I try to increase my stats positively for fighting I can't keep any weight on. It contains no NSFW content, but it's insanely fetishy for people interested in forcefeeding, weight gain, helplessness, and immobility etc. One of your stats is a percentage bar for how full your stomach is. If it goes above 130% (I think it changes as you level) then you pass out.

Most the enemies try to make you pass out from overeating whether using magic or food. It's uhh... fun. :3

It's not something you would want to be caught playing lol.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2018)

I was thinking when I make my little version, I give him some little wind up robot toys to play with. You know the ones where you twist the nob and place it on the floor, then it shakes and moves across the ground randomly. I think there brand name is Kikkerland. I used to collect those all the time when I was a kid. I think I had about maybe more than 15 of those little robots on my shelf. They were a blast to play with. I might also give him a blanket.


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I was thinking when I make my little version, I give him some little wind up robot toys to play with. You know the ones where you twist the nob and place it on the floor, then it shakes and moves across the ground randomly. I think there brand name is Kikkerland. I used to collect those all the time when I was a kid. I think I had about maybe more than 15 of those little robots on my shelf. They were a blast to play with. I might also give him a blanket.



That sounds pretty awesome :O I didn't actually know how those robots worked until I was like... 10 >.> 

also, blankets are always a good idea ^-^


----------



## Sagt (May 9, 2018)

So, I've made some more progress on my little since the last time I mentioned him, in the other thread, but there are still a few things I have to figure out, because I've been a bit indecisive and lazy busy.

Though, I have a commission related question, if anyone can help me out. >.>


Spoiler



So, if I were to commission someone to get art of my character, how would I go about that, if he hasn't already been rendered?

Should I make a rough drawing of him myself so that the artist can visualise how I'd like him to be, or is the normal procedure to give the artist a description of some of the features and then let them figure out the finer details freely? I haven't commissioned someone before, so I don't know how much artistic freedom is usually given. :x


----------



## Tytysi (May 11, 2018)

Lcs said:


> So, I've made some more progress on my little since the last time I mentioned him, in the other thread, but there are still a few things I have to figure out, because I've been a bit indecisive and lazy busy.
> 
> Though, I have a commission related question, if anyone can help me out. >.>
> 
> ...



OOOO I GOT IT.

So, whenever someone comes to me for a commission, and they don't have a picture already, I will typically ask them these questions: gender/sex, body type, species, fem or masc, color scheme, clothing or no, and hairstyle. From there, I will take care of the finer details and send WIPs for approval was I work. However, I did have a design commission that was basically 100% artistic freedom... The entirety of my prompt was "cute galaxy themed femboi dingo-dragon."

And I produced this:


----------



## Astus (Jun 10, 2018)

I recently got sketches for my AC con badge, and I had to share because I just love the artist 



Spoiler: Babyfur image


----------



## ccfrsq (Jun 10, 2018)

Super cute


----------



## Astus (Jun 12, 2018)

My badge for AC is done :O 



Spoiler: Babyfur image


----------



## Ginza (Jun 12, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> My badge for AC is done :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww it’s adorable Astus! This is the same artist who made the two other badges, right?


----------



## Astus (Jun 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Aww it’s adorable Astus! This is the same artist who made the two other badges, right?



Mhmm ^-^ same one ~ thanks C:


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> My badge for AC is done :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooooooooh! What's the potion do? Does it make foxes not be naughty???? Or maybe, makes them into skunks????

Well, sure is cute.


----------



## Astus (Jun 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oooooooooooh! What's the potion do? Does it make foxes not be naughty???? Or maybe, makes them into skunks????
> 
> Well, sure is cute.



It's a potion to makes skunks less naughty, because they are the most naughty 

Thanks ^-^


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 13, 2018)

What has everyone been up to lately?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 13, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> My badge for AC is done :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cute af


----------



## Astus (Jun 13, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> What has everyone been up to lately?



Looking for work, studying on my own, looking at graduate school, buying art i don't have the money fot... Normal stuff 

How about yourself?



BahgDaddy said:


> That's cute af



Thanks ^-^


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> It's a potion to makes skunks less naughty, because they are the most naughty
> 
> Thanks ^-^



Oh, well, guess I don't need any of that potion, since I'm such an angelic, innocent skunk. Do you have one that makes skunks naughtier, too???


----------



## Astus (Jun 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, well, guess I don't need any of that potion, since I'm such an angelic, innocent skunk. Do you have one that makes skunks naughtier, too???



I think you need the potion the most, naughty skunk


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 13, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Looking for work, studying on my own, looking at graduate school, buying art i don't have the money fot... Normal stuff
> 
> How about yourself?
> 
> ...


Ooo, what kinda jobs ya looking at? I'm starting a new job in July. Believe it or not, but this baby faced gal standing at 5'7 is going to be a kick ass corrections officer at a prison!! >


----------



## Astus (Jun 13, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Ooo, what kinda jobs ya looking at? I'm starting a new job in July. Believe it or not, but this baby faced gal standing at 5'7 is going to be a kick ass corrections officer at a prison!! >



Wow :O that's a cool job ^-^ 

I'm looking around for Ecology/wildlife biology jobs though at the rate I'm finding work for bachelor's degree holders, it'll be better to just bite the bullet go get my masters without getting much help from the schools


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 13, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Wow :O that's a cool job ^-^
> 
> I'm looking around for Ecology/wildlife biology jobs though at the rate I'm finding work for bachelor's degree holders, it'll be better to just bite the bullet go get my masters without getting much help from the schools



Oh that sounds amazing!! I regret so deeply going to school for comp sci instead of pursuing biology or genetics.  If you double up on classes n' such, you may be able t oget yoru masters down in just another year though, right?


----------



## Astus (Jun 13, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Oh that sounds amazing!! I regret so deeply going to school for comp sci instead of pursuing biology or genetics.  If you double up on classes n' such, you may be able t oget yoru masters down in just another year though, right?



The Masters I'm looking at are either 30 or 40 credits... Which at like 12 (which would likely be the max I could concieve of doing) a semester is going to be a couple of years :/


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 13, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> The Masters I'm looking at are either 30 or 40 credits... Which at like 12 (which would likely be the max I could concieve of doing) a semester is going to be a couple of years :/


Oof, that's really rough. I used to take 19 credit hours and it killed me after the second semester of doing that lol.


----------



## Astus (Jun 13, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Oof, that's really rough. I used to take 19 credit hours and it killed me after the second semester of doing that lol.



Undergrad I did 17 a semester every semester  I know the feeling


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I think you need the potion the most, naughty skunk



Huh. Is there one to make foxes less naughty? Or is their mischief incurable?


----------



## Astus (Jun 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh. Is there one to make foxes less naughty? Or is their mischief incurable?



It's impossible to make foxes any less naughty, because they're already 100% innocent ~


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> It's impossible to make foxes any less naughty, because they're already 100% innocent ~



Huh. I saw studies from Yale , Johns Hopkins and Oxford that show even little foxes are only .1 % innocent and 99.9% BAD!   I guess you are the exception.


----------



## Astus (Jun 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh. I saw studies from Yale , Johns Hopkins and Oxford that show even little foxes are only .1 % innocent and 99.9% BAD!   I guess you are the exception.



Nope, you're just getting false information ~


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 14, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Wow :O that's a cool job ^-^
> 
> I'm looking around for Ecology/wildlife biology jobs though at the rate I'm finding work for bachelor's degree holders, it'll be better to just bite the bullet go get my masters without getting much help from the schools



My bio degree is taking forever and I'm getting pissed off at college and rethinking career choices. Except good luck getting anyone to take you seriously without a degree these days... sigh... why


----------



## Astus (Jun 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> My bio degree is taking forever and I'm getting pissed off at college and rethinking career choices. Except good luck getting anyone to take you seriously without a degree these days... sigh... why



Yep, depending on what you want to do, you're going to need a game plan going in, and if it doesn't work, you'll be stuck for a bit :/


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Nope, you're just getting false information ~



Huh! 

Well...maybe the stuff in that test tube, is a new, flower scented bubble bath/soap, for dirty and smelly foxes!!! 

@BahgDaddy : Ah, yep, and even with a degree, it's tough. But there is hope...plus, you're still a wee wolf, all in all, so, you have many years. Hang in there!


----------



## Astus (Jun 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh!
> 
> Well...maybe the stuff in that test tube, is a new, flower scented bubble bath/soap, for dirty and smelly foxes!!!



Noo D: baths are gross and should be illegal


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Noo D: baths are gross and should be illegal



Oh, now, now! Look...this fox like it:


----------



## Astus (Jun 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, now, now! Look...this fox like it:



Propoganda and lies!!!!


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Propoganda and lies!!!!



Aw, but they even have waterproof books, for 'lil foxes to read, in the tub!

See...the fox is having FUN!











Foxes love baths


----------



## Astus (Jun 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, but they even have waterproof books, for 'lil foxes to read, in the tub!
> 
> See...the fox is having FUN!
> 
> ...



I've seen those propoganda books... I've first hand seen the horrors of talking a bath ;-; the soap in your eyes.... The lack of toys! It's terrible


----------



## Dark wolf 89 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi there how are you both?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

Glad this thread is getting back to it's intended purpose. All the bad people have gone now, haven't they?


----------



## Dark wolf 89 (Jun 14, 2018)

I hopes so I'm a baby wolf. I don't like bad people


----------



## Astus (Jun 14, 2018)

Dark wolf 89 said:


> I hopes so I'm a baby wolf. I don't like bad people



I don't wanna be a buttttttttt..... However you shouldn't really have profile pictures showing diaper use it's not very nice to look at and I believe it violates at least the TOS of the main site. As well I believe that art was commissioned by Crunch... So I'm just making sure you are them because it's not polite/right to use other people's art without permission :O


But anyways hello :O


----------



## Astus (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a public service announcement; vegetables are gross. They deserve to be on the floor 



Spoiler: Babyfur image










That is all


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 25, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I have a public service announcement; vegetables are gross. They deserve to be on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's too flipping cute.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok so what's the appeal of diaper furs? I can understand baby/cub furs cos when growing up I used to watch a lot of cartoons with anthros and in some of them there were baby characters, but the diaper stuff?


----------



## Astus (Jun 25, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Ok so what's the appeal of diaper furs? I can understand baby/cub furs cos when growing up I used to watch a lot of cartoons with anthros and in some of them there were baby characters, but the diaper stuff?



For me personally, basically, I had a sort of emotional attachment to them that made me feel more secure. That's the appeal of that aspect of them for me. Besides I mean... Who wouldn't want to be all snuggled up in comfy clothes with someone to love and take care of you?

 For others, like diaper furs, I imagine it's simply because of a kink. And how that happens is still a mystery (to my knowledge). Though there are a lot of theories as to how it happens.


----------



## Rabbtit (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm not one of these or into diaper stuff myself, but so long as it's not with people who fetishize it, I'm okay with SFW age regressing communities, since I do that myself!  

If people wanna do it that's cool, I'm willing to chat with SFW regressors or babyfurs like I said, so long as they don't talk about their diaper stuff with me. Like...at all. I'll treat you like a human (er...animal?) so long as I don't hear people go "my diapers crinkle crinkel uwu" in my vicinity otherwise. For that reason, I'm out!

Btw @OP LOVE your art!!!


----------



## Tytysi (Jul 3, 2018)

Sorry I haven't been too active here with ya guys. I'v been doing lots and lots of art, hehe.

Check this out!!


----------



## Astus (Jul 3, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Sorry I haven't been too active here with ya guys. I'v been doing lots and lots of art, hehe.
> 
> Check this out!!



Cute!


----------



## Tytysi (Jul 4, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Cute!


Thank you! <3


----------

